# Looking for some British Expat friends!



## ccwooldridge (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

I moved to Johannesburg (Parkhurst) recently and while I have a few South African friends, I am finding it hard to find people in a similar situation to me who have come from England.

I'm 28 with no children and would love to meet some other girls my age who are keen to go out, shop etc.

I'm sure they are out there somewhere!

Charlotte


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

I live around the corner from you! Well, nearly - I live in Melville. I've met so many people since I arrived, but no Brit's! Where are they all?!


----------

